# Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread



## Dr.J (22. Nov. 2011)

Hier könnt ihr nach Lust und Laune diskutieren.... Hilfestellungen gibt es aber leider nicht...


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Na denne...auf ein paar neue Rätselwochen


----------



## Dr.J (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Schon mal als Einstimmung auf das Adventsrätsel:

Wie lautet die Handynummer vom Christkind??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qtvXuV7aB8&feature=related


----------



## Dr.J (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Nachdem hier keiner diskutiert, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es entweder zu leicht ist  oder sich keiner traut zu outen.


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Bis jetzt war es durchaus schaffbar  

Warten wirs ab. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Eugen (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich im GC-Forum wäre,würde ich ,ohne zu spoilern, höchstens schreiben:
Ich ging in den heiligen Wald,stellte meine Lauscher auf Empfang und hörte ein Töröö vom AAchterdeck. 
Bin gespannt,wann ich das erstemal die tante fragen muß.  
Einen schönen 2.Adventssonntag.
Bei uns regnet und stürmt es.


----------



## Dr.J (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Hmmm. Ein Rätsel ala "Süddeutsche Magazin" kann ich euch leider nicht bieten. 
Na mal sehen, vielleicht ist ja noch die eine oder andere Frage dabei, wo ihr 5 min länger knobeln müßt.


----------



## Christine (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Wann kommen denn die schweren Fragen


----------



## Dr.J (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Adventsrätsel 2012... wenn es einer von euch macht..  

Am Ende wird sich herausstellen, ob ihr auch wirklich die richtigen Antworten hattet oder nur dachtet, ihr hätte die Fragen richtig gelöst.....


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Wie lautet die Handynummer vom Christkind?? Na bei Google giebts diese Nummer
   Heilig Abend kannst du unter der kostenfreien Telefon-Nummer 0800 / 80 80 678 anrufen ...:?Aber ob das was bringt weiss ich noch nicht wenn wohl würde ich mir für alle Gesundheit wünschen Gruss Reiner


----------



## anlu (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

"Fast jedes Kind kennt die Postanschrift des Weihnachtsmannes. Wie lautet der genaue postalische Wohnort?"

http://www.weihnachtsideen24.de/weihnachtspostamt.html


Na, wie lautet jetzt? Und in Österreich lautet auch anders! Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Eugen (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Hi,da war ich erst vor Kurzem zum Cachen.  
@anlu
Da gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit !!
Warum?
Gugg doch mal auf die Inet-Adresse unseres Forums.
..hobby-gartenteich.*de*
nix .au oder .??


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Weihnachtsmann!! Nicht Christkind!! 
Außerdem suche ich die Wohnadresse des Weihnachtsmanns und nicht die weltweit verstreuten Weihnachtspostämter.


----------



## anlu (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Außerdem suche ich die Wohnadresse des Weihnachtsmanns und nicht die weltweit verstreuten Weihnachtspostämter.



Und hast sie schon gefunden? Dann kannst sie mir verraten, ich will nämlich auch schreiben.


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Na klar. Will ja nur wissen, ob ihr genauso schlau seid....


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Außerdem suche ich die Wohnadresse des Weihnachtsmanns und nicht die weltweit verstreuten Weihnachtspostämter.


oder 


> Fast jedes Kind kennt die Postanschrift des Weihnachtsmannes. Wie lautet der genaue postalische Wohnort?



Also -  eigentlich sollte man doch die Frage beantworten - hier muss man aber erstmal raten, was wirklich gesucht wird.


Wohnadresse
Postanschrift
postalische Wohnort

 Ja, watt denn nu? Da wo er wohnt oder da, wo sein Briefkasten hängt? Hä?


----------



## Eugen (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ja, watt denn nu? Da wo er wohnt oder da, wo sein Briefkasten hängt? Hä?



oder die genauen Koordinaten der Eisscholle,auf die er gerade treibt ???
reicht auch die PLZ   ??? oder wird die genaue Strasse mit Hausnummer gewünscht 
laut telefonischer Auskunft der Postämter in Wertheim und Coburg, werden alle Briefe an "den Weihnachtsmann" nach Himmelstadt oder Himmelpforten weitergeleitet. 

@Doc: gell,is gar nicht so einfach,so ein Rätzel zu erstellen.


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Also. Gesucht ist nur der ORT!! Der Weihnachtsmann wohnt ja bekanntlicherweise in einem Land in der nördlichen Hemisphäre der Erde und dort gibt es eine Stadt, in der er wohnen soll. Es genügt der Ortsname.

Stellt euch ned so an.. 

So schaut sein Briefkasten aus....


----------



## Eugen (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Und warum fragst du dann nicht einfach:
In welchem Ort wohnt angeblich der Weihnachtsmann ?


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Grummel.....


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

 na bitte - geht doch...


----------



## anlu (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

"..........die Postanschrift......"

So könnte man auch verstehen:

An den Weihnachtsmann
PLZ Himmelstadt (oder Himmelpforten)


Da wäre der 2.Buchstabe n 

Aber wenn nur nach dem Ort gefragt wird dann ist es nicht N !

Da soll mann schlau werden


----------



## Eugen (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Also in echt,wohnt der Weihnachtsmann auf dem "Kovatunturi"  ( dem "Ohrenberg" )

Sein Büro ist allerdings woanders.


----------



## anlu (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Und dann kam die Erderwärmung und ER bekam eine neue Adresse  ....

Also wie lautet jetzt die Adresse nach dem Umzug?


----------



## Eugen (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



anlu schrieb:


> Also wie lautet jetzt die Adresse nach dem Umzug?



N 66.5033° E 25.7333°


----------



## anlu (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Dr J. hat sich ausgeloggt  war Ihm ein bisschen zuviel Schmäääääääääääh , ich gehe jetzt auch, bis später!


----------



## rumbalotte (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Eugen schrieb:


> N 66.5033° E 25.7333°



ich dachte, das wäre hier: N 64.1048, W 51.4312


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Der Herr hat eben mehrere Wohnsitze. 
Und er wohnt auch in mehreren Orten angeblich. 
Er hat mehrere Briefkästen usw.
Ob nun Niedersachsen schon nördlich genug ist ? 
Man kriegt ja immer wieder zu hören das sei das Eismeer bei Niedersachsen.

Ich glaub das besondere an diesem Rätsel ist das man rätseln muss welche 
Lösung die Richtige ist. 
Das simple multiple Choice war gestern. heut macht man multiple Solutions.

 Wuzzel


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Sind wir hier beim "Kindergeburtstag" oder "Wünsch dir was"? 

Kaum muss man sich mal anstrengen, schon geht das Gejammer los. 

Naja, nächstes Jahr hat ja einer von euch spöttischen Spezialisten die Gelegenheit es besser zu machen...
Gelle, H. aus Ö.?  

@Wolf
Haben wir mal wieder in Geografie ned aufgepasst? Es gibt auch Länder nördlich vom Eismeer....


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Nu muss ich euch mal sagen der Weihnachtsmann kommt scheinbar immer woanders her . USA denkt er kommt vom Nordpol und heisst Santaklaus. Die Finnen meinen er kommt von Korvatunturi oder Rovannemi .Die Schweden glauben aus Dalarna. Die Dänen meinen Grönland. Nu bei den Schweizern haben die en Nikolaus der aus dem Schwarzwald kommt und mit seinem Kumpel Schmutzli und nem Esel am 6 Dezember auf Wanderschaft geht . Holland glaubt an den Sinterklaus der mit dem Dampfschiff aus Spanien kommt und sein Kumpel Zwarte-Piet begleitet in . und ich Dachte immer es waren meine Eltern  so kann mann sich teuschen


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Haben wir mal wieder in Geografie ned aufgepasst? Es gibt auch Länder nördlich vom Eismeer....



Keine Ahnung ob wir nicht aufgepasst haben... ich hab jedenfalls aufgepasst  lt. Wikipedia gibts keine Länder nördlich vom Eismeer. 



> Der Arktische Ozean, der sich im äußersten Norden der Nordhalbkugel der Erde befindet, liegt im Rahmen der vier Pole der nördlichen Hemisphäre zwischen den jeweils in südlichen Himmelsrichtungen angrenzenden Kontinenten Asien, Europa und Nordamerika. Weil er zwischen mehreren Kontinenten liegt und obgleich er wissenschaftlich betrachtet einer der fünf Ozeane der Erde ist, gilt er auch als Interkontinentales Mittelmeer.



Somit liegt alles südlich von da. Nach fränkischer Eismeer Definition sieht das natürlich ganz anders aus 



Dr.J schrieb:


> Sind wir hier beim "Kindergeburtstag" oder "Wünsch dir was"?



Keine Angst.. auch wenn für manche User das Leben eher einem Ponyhof gleicht ... wir sind nachwievor bei "so isses!" 
Die gerade aufkeimende Diskussion ist ja auch nun kein Gejammer oder gar Kritik sondern kommt lediglich dem Wunsch des Threaderstellers nach Diskusion nach und versucht Klarheit in mögliche Annahmen des Threaderstellers zu bringen. 



Dr.J schrieb:


> Nachdem hier keiner diskutiert, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es entweder zu leicht ist  oder sich keiner traut zu outen.



Wie kannst Du nur davon ausgehen das ich mich nicht trau mich zu outen ? 

Keine Angst Dr.J. ... Ich finds Rätsel nett und unterhaltsam, allen kann man es eh nicht recht machen und besser hätt ich das nicht gekonnt. Und man sollt beim Rätsel ja auch den Schwierigkeitsgrad vieler User treffen und nicht der Rätselcracks.
So und nun hinsetzen - still sein  - weiterraten ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Eugen (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

jepp,ich find es auch toll daß heuer unser Jürgen die Initiative ergreift.
paßt scho so !!!!!
und Eugen hätte sogar schon ein erstes passendes Wort. 
Ich bin schon auf die nächsten Fragen gespannt.


----------



## Eugen (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Nur mal soo ...
2007 am 14.12. / 2008 am 15.12. / 2009 am 13.12. / 2010 am 10.12.  gelöst.
2011 am 5.12.


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Eugen schrieb:


> 2009 am 13.12. / 2010 am 10.12.  gelöst.



Wie hast DU das denn gemacht


----------



## Eugen (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

gerätzelt halt  D


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> 2007 am 14.12. / 2008 am 15.12. / 2009 am 13.12. / 2010 am 10.12. gelöst.





			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> gerätzelt halt



@Christine
Eugen hat aber mehrere Tage gebraucht, um sein eigenes Rätsel zu lösen...  Spricht ja ned grad für ihn...


----------



## Eugen (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

@ Jürgen
Jetzt lenk nicht ab.
5.12. ist einfach nur die Retourkutsche.  
aber ich rätzel weiter, will ja ALLE Fragen beantworten,nicht wie mein Vorgänger im letzten Jahr. flüstern  der hatte nämlich nur 22 beantwortet )


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Eugen hat aber mehrere Tage gebraucht, um sein eigenes Rätsel zu lösen...



Genau das meinte ich - das hat was


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Eugen schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> Jetzt lenk nicht ab.
> 5.12. ist einfach nur die Retourkutsche.
> aber ich rätzel weiter, will ja ALLE Fragen beantworten,nicht wie mein Vorgänger im letzten Jahr. flüstern  der hatte nämlich nur 22 beantwortet )



@Eugen
Hättest mal vorher die Regeln für das Rätsel genauer gelesen...   Also streng dich an...


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Irgendwie hab ich die Regeln anders in Erinnerung...der Punkt 4 war doch gestern noch nicht da, oder? Wobei ich den aber hübsch finde 

Das PS gilt hoffentlich nur für die Regeln, nicht für die Fragen


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Also ich hab dann auch mal zwei potentielle Lösungen eingesendet. 
Bin gespannt ob dem Punkt 4 nun auch noch ein Wuzzel hinzugefügt wird 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Och Menno,

die Regeln bleiben, wie sie waren. Mach doch nur Spaß .... :cigar

Hab euch doch alle lieb...:ILY

PS ist wieder gestrichen......

@Wolf
neee du kommst ned dazu. Das ist ein interner Wettstreit zwischen Eugen und mir....

@Eugen
Drücke dir natürlich fairerweise die Daumen, dass du mehr als 22 Fragen beantworten kannst.


----------



## Eugen (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

:evil
darf ich bitte erfahren,was dieses ominöse PS war ?
Man kann ja nicht rund um die Uhr im Forum sein.
(Das Rätzel aus 2007 war übrigens von Dr.J und der Eugen hats gelöst )

 @Jürgen : 
@ Wuzzel : Träumerle


----------



## anlu (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Gelle, H. aus Ö.?



   Der H. macht da gar net mit!  

Frage: kennen wir da in Österreich auch Gebäck-Jargon, oder ist das nur Deutsch-Gebäck-Jargon?


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

@Eugen
Das ominöse PS war, dass ich mir als Rätselsteller vorbehalte, die Regeln jederzeit zu ändern....


----------



## anlu (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Dr.J Du "Pöser" Admin!

Hast mich vorher übersehen?

"Frage: kennen wir da in Österreich auch Gebäck-Jargon, oder ist das nur Deutsch-Gebäck-Jargon? "

:beten1 Antwort BITTE!!!!!


----------



## rumbalotte (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

ich weiss jetzt nicht, welches da der neunte Buchstabe ist: メリー・クリスマス


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

@Anlu
Auch die Österreichen kennen das denglische Wort für "Drucken". Ist kein Gepäck-Jargon...

@Henning
Tja, dann streng dich mal an. Wie gesagt "Ponyhof" gibbet hier ned....


----------



## Kolja (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Wie es jetzt auch immer in Japan weihnachtet, ich habe einen schönen Blog gefunden
http://www.christianinjapan.de/ . Für mich etwas zum Festlesen oder besser, da mehr Zeit,  zum Fest lesen.


----------



## Eugen (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

_Spezial-Regel für Eugen_
dann fehlen nur noch 17


----------



## anlu (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Dr.J schrieb:


> @Anlu
> Auch die Österreichen kennen das denglische Wort für "Drucken". Ist kein Gepäck-Jargon...




Wir haben 2 Jugendlichen im Haus, trotzdem können nix anfangen mit 4.12 !!!!! Vielleicht heißt das Ding bei uns anders?


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Also so schwer is es nu auch wieder ned. Wenn ich es dir sage, dann machste


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Es besteht noch Hoffnung ! 
Denglisch ist noch nicht in alle Haushalte eingezogen. 
Auch wenns anlu bei der Frage nicht weiterhilft:
Ich finds schön, wenn die Landessprache sauber und gepflegt bleibt. 

Das gesuchte Lösungswort ist jedenfalls trotz der eingebauten Schwierigkeiten gefunden.

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wer die meisten Fragen richtig beantwortet...


----------



## danyvet (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*


WARUM SAGT MIR DENN KEINER, DASS ES HEUER WIEDER EIN ADVENTRÄTSEL GIBT!!!!!
Jetzt muss ich es nur noch finden 
Ich hab ja voriges Jahr das erste Mal mitgemacht und hab mich gleich inspirieren lassen und heuer eines für meine Abteilung in der Arbeit gemacht. Die sind alle begeistert 
Hui, muss ich jetzt ganz schön "auzahn", wie man das so bei uns sagt, damit ich euch nachkomme


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Dany,

schön, dass du dabei bist.
Guggste hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34058


----------



## Eugen (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Dany,
schön dass du dabei bist. 
Keine Angst,die Fragen sind nicht soo schwer.
D2,5 würde ich mal sagen


----------



## danyvet (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*


na, bei der ersten will mir die alte Tante schon mal nicht allzuviel verraten


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Du sollst ja auch rätseln und nicht die alte Tante. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## danyvet (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

na, die Sache mit der britischen Band kann man doch nur googeln, sofern man dieses Video noch nie gesehen hat :?
Ich meine, ich kenne einige britische Bands, aber Videos? Ich schau mir keine Videos an


----------



## danyvet (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

übrigens muss ich sagen, dass es wirklich eine ziemliche Arbeit ist, so ein Rätsel zu erstellen. Ich hab für meines ca. 4 mal 3 Stunden gebraucht 

@anlu:
ich hab bei der Frage vom 4.12. auch null Ahnung.

Ich bin auch nicht sicher, ob ich  genau verstanden hab, was "denglischer Jargon" genau meint. Ich mein, ich weiß schon, das denglisch eine Mischung aus Deutsch und Englisch ist. 
Und v.a., welches "Drucken" ist denn gemeint? Das drucken einer Zeitung/Buch/Worddatei? Oder die Slangform von "drücken"? Was wiederum mehrere Bedeutungen hat: man kann sich vor etwas drücken, man kann jemandem "ane druck'n"   und zuguterletzt ist Wort auch in der Junkiesprache gebräuchlich.

Also nochmal, damit ich es auch kapier: das Gebäck ist also ein englisches Wort, das man mit "drucken" übersetzen kann, wenn man es denglisch ausspricht? Oder ist es ein deutsches Wort, das man mit "drucken" übersetzen kann, wenn man es auf englisch übersetzen will, aber nicht gut englisch kann, also ein denglisches Wort raus kommt? Hääää? Ich glaub, jetzt kenn ich mich selber nimmer aus. 
Wenn du jetzt also schreibst, dass z.b. ersteres gemeint ist, dann kenn ich mich trotzdem ned  aus, weil ich jetzt gar nimmer versteh, was ich da geschrieben hab. Ich lass es jetzt aber trotzdem stehen, vielleicht versteht ja wer anderer, was ich meinte


----------



## Christine (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Für die Österreicher:

Beispiel: das englische Verb wäre "to dance" - in denglisch wäre es dann "dancen" - also heißt das Gebäck "Dancen" - ganz einfach. Aber natürlich nicht das richtige Lösungswort, sondern nur ein Beispiel!


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Ja dany, genau so hat der Dr. das gemeint.
Da weisste ja jetzt Bescheid und kannst lösen. 
Also die Frage fand ich recht simpel. 

Und wenn man die Band nicht kennt , dann kennt man jemanden der einen kennt der einen kennt der das Video gesehen hat.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## danyvet (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

DANKE, Christine!!! 
Ich hab jetzt das Wort, aber das Gebäck kennt man als Ösi nicht, wenn man nicht vielleicht zufällig mal in dem Ort war. Zumindest gibt es kein Gebäck o.ä. mit diesem Namen bei uns. Aber dank des englischen Wortes konnte ich es endlich ergoogeln 

@Wuzzel: die Band hab ich schon, da gibts tatsächlich Leut, die ich kenn, die das kennen


----------



## danyvet (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

So, jetzt hab ich euch eingeholt - der 7.12. kann kommen


----------



## Christine (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus? Eugen erster, Wuzzel zweiter? Dann muss ich die Lösung ja nicht mehr einschicken.

Und das heißt, nächstes Jahr macht Eugen das Rätsel? Aber nich so viel Geocaching


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Else klar musste einschicken ... 
ich glaub nach den Internationalen Forenrätselregeln werden am selben Tag eintreffende Antworten gleich gewertet.  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Eugen ist 1. (PN am 5.12)
Wolf ist 2. (PN am 6.12)

@Christine
Jetzt bitte nicht aufhören,nur weil es bereits 2 Lösungen gibt....

@all
Eugen will bestimmt nicht schon wieder Rätselsteller werden. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn jemand anderes es nächstes Jahr übernimmt. Freiwillige?


----------



## Eugen (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Da schau her,ist der Wolf also zweiter. 

naja,ich weiß nicht genau,was schöner ist, sich ein Rätzel auszudenken und dann zu lesen,was da alles für ein Schrott  geraten wird,
oder schon nach 4 Buchstaben (den 5. hatte es gar nicht gebraucht,da ich ihn zu dem zeitpunkt falsch hatte  ) die Lösung zu kennen und dann auf das Christkind zu warten.

@Else  da gibts bei GC richtig schöne Rätzelcaches.  
Dany weiß ein Lied davon zu singen.


----------



## anlu (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

@Dany
Ich habe Dr.J auch schon mitgeteilt, dass in Österreich "diese Art flache Kekse" untern ....... Name nicht bekannt sein. Bei uns heißen L.......n  
Von uns sind sie immerhin ca 800 km entfernt  wie sollten wir die dann kennen????


Sonst verstehe ich net, wie kann mann nach 4-5 Tagen schon die Lösung wissen? Die 2 Herren wollen sicher nur angeben :__ nase   wenn man dann nach der Lösung fragt sagen sicher nix


----------



## Eugen (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Liebe Julia,
dieses gedruckte Gebäck hat mit Lebkuchen soviel zu tun,wie die Nacht mit dem Tag 
Ausserdem hab ich kein Problem damit,dir das Adventsrätzel zu versauen und dir die Lösung samt Erklärung,warum man sowas schon mit 4 Buchstaben erraten kann, zu schicken


----------



## anlu (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

@Eugen
Nicht gleich beleidigt sein! Das wollte ich nicht!

Aber wir kennen sie wirklich nicht (Kekse), Dany auch nicht wie es aussieht. 
Die Erklärung wie man das lösen kann, würde mich wirklich interresieren, natürlich OHNE Lösung


----------



## Dr.J (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Dass das Lösungswort so schnell erraten wurde, liegt an einem Fehler meinerseits.
Ich habe die ersten 4 Buchstaben in ihrer Reihenfolge einfach schlecht gewählt, sodaß sie aufgrund ihrer Position im Wort nicht mehr viel Spielraum für Interpretationen liesen. Ein weiteres hat die Angabe, dass es sich um einen Begriff aus dem Umfeld Weihnachten handelt, dazu beigetragen.

Außerdem scheinen meine Fragen doch zu leicht zu sein.

Sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## Eugen (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Ich hätte es nicht besser erklären können. 
Typischer Anfängerfehler halt.


----------



## Eugen (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



anlu schrieb:


> Aber wir kennen sie wirklich nicht (Kekse), Dany auch nicht wie es aussieht.



Hmmm, wer Lebkuchen als "flache Kekse" bezeichnet, kann sowas nicht wirklich kennen.


----------



## Christine (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Wir würden uns freuen, wenn jemand anderes es nächstes Jahr übernimmt. Freiwillige?







Ich würd es machen. Damit ich endlich weiß, ob das Meckern berechtigt ist


----------



## Dr.J (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

@Christine

 lieben Dank und :gratuliere zum 3.Platz


----------



## Eugen (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich würd es machen. Damit ich endlich weiß, ob das Meckern berechtigt ist


----------



## Conny (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich würd es machen. Damit ich endlich weiß, ob das Meckern berechtigt ist




Frauen vor  :troet

aber ansonsten ist der Unterhaltungswert des Advenzräzels wieder vom Feinsten 


@Jürgen :knuddel


----------



## danyvet (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Was???? Christine hat also auch schon das Lösungswort?!?!?! Sagt´s amal, wie MOCHTS ES DES!!!!??????
Des is a WITZ!!! Hundsgemein!!!
@Anlu: ich hab die Kekse inzwischen schon, der hint mit dem drucken hilft SEHR gut 
Aber kennen tu ich die Kekse trotzdem ned. Werd ich wohl auch nie kennenlernen. Außer, jemand bringt welche mit aufs nächste TT


----------



## Christine (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Julia und Dany,

die kann man auch selber backen.  Wenn man/frau weiß, wie die Dinger heißen, lässt sich z.B. bei Chefkoch.de ein Rezept leicht dafür finden. Ist nicht sooo kompliziert.


----------



## danyvet (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

ja, aber dann sind sie ja nicht original!!! Wenn schon, dann will ich ECHTE


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Ach, das mit dem echten is immer so ne Sache , wenn der Nepo z.B. Sachertorte macht, dann ist die zwar nicht echt, aber schmeckt viel besser  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt in der betreffenen Stadt eine große, sehr bekannte Firma, die haben auch einen Internet-Shop....den Namen gibt es aber zur Zeit nur per PN, damit die anderen weiter rätseln können.

Edit sagt mir grad, dass Du die bei Hofer kriegst. Hofer.at - Sortiment - Weihnachtssortiment - hier das letzte Produkt, da sind die mit drin!


----------



## Dr.J (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Soviel dazu, dass man den Namen in Österreich ned kennt


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Es is ja nu be einem Rätsel mit 24 Fragen meist so, das nicht jeder alle Fragen kennt. 
Also hätte ich mal keine Panik. Das wird auch ohne Denglish funktionieren.

Viele Grüße Wuzzel 
... der sich jetzt um die Zubereitung des Abendbrotes kümmert


----------



## Eugen (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> .., das nicht jeder alle Fragen kennt.



Stimmt,die Fragen kennt nur der Jürgen.
Aber wer kennt die Antworten ?
Das ist die Frage aller Fragen. 
Ich kann dir die Antwort sagen.


----------



## anlu (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Edit sagt mir grad, dass Du die bei Hofer kriegst. Hofer.at - Sortiment - Weihnachtssortiment - hier das letzte Produkt, da sind die mit drin!



Dany! Hast das schon gelesen? Auf zum HOFER! 
Ich will was naschen!!!!!!!!!!!    Weihnachtsmann in Osterhasekostüm hmmmmm, hmmmm


----------



## danyvet (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Ja, ich hab´s gelesen, die Antwort hatte ich ja aber schon.
Das war ja jetzt ein heavy spoiler von Christine.... wer die Antwort jetzt noch nicht weiß.... 
Ob diese Auslese wohl so schmeckt wie die originalen?
Na, ich werd am Freitag mal beim Hofer vorbeischauen  Dieses Gebäck werd ich wohl nie wieder vergessen 
Und die heutige Frage hab ich auch schon gelöst


----------



## Christine (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



danyvet schrieb:


> wer die Antwort jetzt noch nicht weiß....



Ich glaub, das Problem hattet eh nur Ihr zwei


----------



## danyvet (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*


----------



## Eugen (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*


Das heutige Lösungswort is ja sowas von "fränggisch"
Doc u mäid mai däi


----------



## Dr.J (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

"fränggisch"???


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Dat versteh ich nun auch nicht. 
Was daran fränggisch ist. 
Oder liegts daran, das das was diese Leute essen abseits vom üblichen (was ist denn schon üblich) auch wieder so vielfältig ist. Also wir ham ne plauibele Antwort, aber die ist nicht fränkisch. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Eugen (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

@ Wuzzel
was sagt ein Franke,wenn er einen Engländer zum Tee einlädt ??
"idds dieh daim"
@ Jürgen
Coburger sind halt doch nur Beutefranken.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Ihr Franken verwirrt mich !


ich glaub ich sollt lieber den Keller aufräumen


----------



## Eugen (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> ich glaub ich sollt lieber den Keller aufräumen



Aber paß auf,daß du  beim Aufräumen nicht die Tinte verschüttest.


----------



## danyvet (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Die __ spinnen, die Gallier! 
Die Grundsubstanz anders zubereiten nennen die schon Alternative?!? 
Na, ich weiß ned....


----------



## rumbalotte (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

ICH stehe heute irgendwie auf´m Schlauch...verstehe gar nix


----------



## Dr.J (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Freut mich, dass mein Rätsel soviel Heiterkeit hervorruft.


----------



## danyvet (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Aaaaaaah!!! Ich hab das Wort schon fast!!! Mir fehlt nur noch der letzte Teil!!!! *grübel*


----------



## Eugen (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Na,dann grübel mal schön. 
btw. dein PN-Postfach ist voll.


----------



## danyvet (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt ist wieder Platz für ein paar Nachrichten, hab ein bissl ausgemistet 
Da kommt dann die "Ja, du hast es geschafft, gratuliere"-Antwort vom Dr. J rein


----------



## Eugen (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Tag 9 uns schon 4 Richtige.  
am 27.12.2010 schrieb unser lieber Jürgen:
"Ich hab da schon ein paar Ideen. Und Freunde des Adventsrätsels: Zieht euch warm an."
Und ich sitz hier immernoch im T-Shirt.


----------



## danyvet (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Aber wie du das mit nur 4 Buchstaben lösen konntest, ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel...


----------



## Eugen (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

@ Dany
Das ist die Weisheit des Alters.  

oder auch geistige Beweglichkeit durch Mystery lösen gestählt.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Eugen schrieb:


> Und ich sitz hier immernoch im T-Shirt.



Jo Eugen , wie hier ... T-Shirt und kurze Hose  
Da darf man mal gespannt sein, ob wir nächstes Jahr bei Else mit Schal und Mütze oder ganz nackert  da sitzen.  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

 Vielleicht werdet Ihr Euch noch nach Fragen vom Dr. sehnen...

Vielleicht auch nicht


----------



## Christine (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

 Wir können ja mal üben:

Hier mal eine Testfrage: 

Vorne ist es nass, hinten meistens hoch und wenn "er" hinten dran hängt, kann man es essen.


----------



## Sternenstaub (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:help
mann, mann, mann bin ich denn blöde oder hab ich die ecken verpasst um die man denken muss

lG Angelika


----------



## Dr.J (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Und ja, ich habe es verstanden, dass es dieses Jahr ein PillePalle-Rätsel ist. Ihr müßt es nicht ständig erwähnen. 

Und da nun offensichtlich so ziemlich alle das Lösungswort erraten haben, werde ich am Sonntag alle restlichen Fragen auf einmal einstellen.
Muß ich wenigstens nicht jede Nacht bis 24 Uhr aufbleiben, um die Fragen einzustellen...


----------



## Christine (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Och nein, Dr., :knuddel so ist das doch nicht gemeint - das ist ja, wie den Adventskalender sofort plündern. Wir freuen uns doch jeden Tag auf die Fragen, sind gespannt und rätseln weiter mit. 

Wir wissen doch, dass das nicht einfach ist, sich sowas auszudenken. 
Du kannst doch nix dafür, dass Du es hier mit einem Haufen Klug********rn zu tun hast 
Ich bin sicher, es rätseln noch ganz viele mit, die das Wort noch nicht raushaben.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Jo genau... außerdem war die Frage von der Else auch zu lösen  
Da muss sich das Elseken noch nen bissi mehr einfallen lassen  

Gruß 
Wuzzel

P.S. letztendlich macht nen Rätsel wo man gar keine Frage lösen kann ja auch gar keinen 
Spaß


----------



## DbSam (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

10.11.2011

"Mit ohne" Tante G, da mir das meine Kollegen aus dieser Stadt brühwarm am Mi auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Kölle unterbreitet haben.




Gruß Carsten

PS:
Da war doch tatsächlich 20 min. vor Schluß das Kölsche Früh alle...  
Köln ohne Kölsch


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Ach die meisten Krippen sind ja nur zum angucken. 
Ich hätt gern mal so eine Krippe
Die wäre nach meinem Geschmack.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern mal so eine Krippe
> Die wäre nach meinem Geschmack.


Wobei ich aber vermute, dass der Bacon furz trocken ist bis das Hackfleisch durch ist....
da hilft auch die Folie drunter nix.

Schönes Gebilde, aber, meiner Meinung nach, so nicht an einem Stück im Backofen zubereitbar.


----------



## DbSam (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern mal so eine Krippe




Jaaa, mit Königen im Speckmantel, die dann (h)eilig verspeist werden...   



Gruß Carsten


----------



## danyvet (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

@Christine:
Mit ach und krach konnte ich (glaub ich) deine Frage lösen (zumindest würde die Antwort passen), aber ich hoffe, dass nicht zu viele deutschland-spezifischen Fragen kommen. Da haben wir Ösis nämlich einen entschiedenen Nachteil


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Hi Dany,

das war nur mal ein Test. Schick mir doch die Lösung mal per PN.

Übrigens hat Eugen die Frage noch nicht gelöst, oder?  (hat er bestimmt nicht gesehen...)


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Ach Dany... nich so jammern , schliesslich wissen wir hier auch was Paradeiser sind, was man serviert bekommt, wenn man eine Melange bestellt oder das zum Apfelkuchen Schlagobers gut schmeckt. 
Die Welt wird immer globaler, da sind doch Deutschlandfragen viel leichter als Shanghai, Italien oder Timbuktufragen ? oder ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Eugen (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Übrigens hat Eugen die Frage noch nicht gelöst, oder?



gelöst schon,nur nix dazu geschrieben. 

wenns sein muß :
CITLWYHHCVVLYRHIQJUAGPYH MCES THKJTZJDBR


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

aber nicht richtig *kreisch* *feix* *indianertanzaufführ*


----------



## Eugen (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*


da hat jemand was nicht richtig verstanden  
In meinem letzten Post steht die Lösung.
Mußt nur noch lösen.


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Tja, ich befürchte Eugen wird bei der Testfrage schon disqualifiziert. 

Soviele Buchstaben hat die Lösung nicht


----------



## Eugen (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Richtig,aber in meinem text steht halt noch etwas mehr.
Ist das jetzt richtig :
01110010 01100101 01100111 01100101 01101110 01110011 01100010 01110101 01110010 01100111
oder doch so:
#686?D3FC8


----------



## laolamia (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

jetzt kann ichs auch


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Das ist aber nur fast richtig


----------



## Eugen (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



blumenelse schrieb:


> :
> Vorne ist es nass, hinten meistens hoch und wenn "er" hinten dran hängt, kann man es essen.



für mich bedeutet das: Lösungswort + er


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Gut - dann muss demnächst noch ein Zusatz dazu. In diesem Fall also: "Gesucht wird es." 

Die anderen hatten da keine Probleme mit  

War ja nur ne Testfrage.


----------



## danyvet (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Wie gut, dass ich das Lösungswort schon hab  
Beim heutigen Rätsel bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich nur den Namen des Gebäudes mit dem Innenhof nehmen sollte oder auch das Wort davor, das die Art des Gebäudes beschreibt. Hmmmm..... 
Na, muss ich eben mit der Lösung abgleichen


----------



## Eugen (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Hoi Dany,
nachdem gestern offensichtlich auch der "bestimmte Artikel" mitgefragt wurde,gehe ich mal davon aus,dass heute auch das "Vorwort" mit dazu gehört.
Für Einheimische ist das ein "stehender Begriff"


----------



## danyvet (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

ist das vielleicht das, wo wir eh beim FTT 2010 waren, wo sie gerade Filmaufnahmen gemacht hatten


----------



## Eugen (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*


----------



## danyvet (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Na? Rätselt jetzt keiner mehr mit?
Ich brüte an der Frage vom 13. 
Herrje, das ist aber 3x um die Ecke gedacht. Bei solchen Rätseln bin ich absolut schwach...


----------



## Eugen (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Aber klar doch !!
ich muß doch noch 8 Antworten finden. 
Bei der 13. muß ich dir Recht geben.
Es ist schon eine außergewöhnliche Umschreibung. :shock
Für Ösis mal wieder etwas schwerer.
Ossis tun sich da leichter


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



Eugen schrieb:


> Ossis tun sich da leichter



Moin,

das kannst Du so nicht sagen. Auch für Wiener sollte das zu lösen sein.


----------



## Dr.J (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Sollte ich doch aus Versehen mal eine schwer zu lösende Frage platziert haben? 

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Doch Doc, ich glaub, da war eine Ecke zuviel drin  
(Bevor Du jetzt frohlockst, ich hab für die Frage keine Minute gebraucht - was aber mit meinen Hobbys zu tun hat....)


----------



## Dr.J (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Besteht also noch Hoffnung.....


----------



## Eugen (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das kannst Du so nicht sagen. Auch für Wiener sollte das zu lösen sein.



Ich hab ja nur gesagt,dass die es leichter haben.
@Dr.J
jepp,das war mal "etwas" schwerer,da die "eigentliche" Lösung (gemäß deiner Umschreibung)ja nicht unbedingt die genaue Produktbezeichnung verlangt.
Oder hast du dich-was ich nicht glaube- einfach nur verzählt ?


----------



## danyvet (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

wir kennen das Ding nur pur, also ohne dem vorne dran, wo es herkommt...


----------



## Dr.J (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

unter Berücksichtigung aller Hinweise in der Frage, dürfte das Lösungswort klar sein. Verzählt hab ich mich nicht.


----------



## danyvet (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

hmmm, einen Hinweis auf den ersten Teil des Wortes find ich in der Frage nicht...  der hat sich gut versteckt


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Dany, lies mal langsamer...


----------



## danyvet (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

 keine Chance, auch nicht, wenn ich Buchstabe für Buchstabe lese


----------



## Dr.J (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Der Hinweis ist im vorderen Teil der Frage....


----------



## Eugen (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Nur so...
Rätzelt eigentlich noch jemand mit,der das Lösungswort noch nicht raushat ?


----------



## danyvet (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

nicht dunkel und nicht kalt.... woher soll ich denn wissen, wie es in D...... ist!!!  für mich war das einer der Hinweise für den letzten Teil, genauso wie der Teil mit den Rohstoffen


----------



## Eugen (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



danyvet schrieb:


> nicht dunkel und nicht kalt.... woher soll ich denn wissen, wie es in D...... ist!!!  für mich war das einer der Hinweise für den letzten Teil, genauso wie der Teil mit den Rohstoffen



Tja,die Rätzel von Jürgen sind halt rätzelhaft 
vll. bezieht er "nicht gläubig" auf ...


----------



## danyvet (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Da seh ich den Zusammenhang mit D...... genausowenig wie bei dunkel und kalt


----------



## Dr.J (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

@Dany

you made my day


----------



## danyvet (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

DAS versteh ich jetzt aber auch nicht 
will auch mitlachen! 
kann mich wer von der Leitung stupsen? 

edit: am besten gefällt mir, dass "made" vom Forum als Made gehighlighted wird


----------



## Eugen (20. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

20.12.2011 9:16
Hallo Jürgen, Aufwachen !!!
Ich brauch doch noch 3 richtige Antworten.


----------



## Eugen (20. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Lieber Jürgen rh

suchen wir heute die "Kartoffel" oder das "Kartöffelchen" ??


----------



## Dr.J (20. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Wer ratet, der findet 

*Achtung, bei der Frage zum 20.12.2011 ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen. Das betreffende Wort ist fettgedruckt!!*


----------



## danyvet (20. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

-chen ist natürlich eine Option, ich dachte bisher nur an -__ lein


----------



## danyvet (20. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

aaaaaaaah!!!! ich habs!!!!!!


----------



## Eugen (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

"_Spezial-Regel für Eugen: Deine Lösung des Rätsel wird nur dann als Rekord anerkannt,wenn du am Ende mehr als 22 Fragen richtig beantwortet hast..._"

Bin schon ganz aufgeregt und freu mich auf morgen. 
Der Eintrag ins HG-Buch der Rekorde rückt immer näher.


----------



## Dr.J (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich nur 21 Fragen habe? 
Wird wohl nix mit dem Rekord


----------



## Eugen (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*



dann mach ich halt weiter.

22.12.  Was trinkt der Däne ? 
Der 1.Buchstabe ist der 15. im Lösungswort
23.12.  Was raucht die Person,die einen Vogel hält ? 
Der 5. Buchstabe ist der 10. im Lösungswort
24.12. Womit schmücke ich heute mein Bäumchen ?
Der 6.Buchstabe ist der 6. im Lösungswort

==>  ich habe 24 richtige Antworten  

  Edith sagt mir,dass es sogar 25 Richtige sind


----------



## Dr.J (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

och Eugen, was is nur mit dir los, sind wir a bissl adventsrätselnarrisch???


----------



## Christine (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Huhu Dr.,

wann kommt denn die Auflösung?


----------



## Dr.J (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Das Lösungswort, dass wohl inzwischen jeder kennt....

*Christbaumlamettaschmuck*

Lieben Dank an alle, die trotz des PillePalle-Schwierigkeitsgrades mitgemacht haben. Ich hoffe es hat dennoch Spaß gemacht.

Die Einzellösungen gibt es die nächsten Tage...


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Halli Hallo... das verwirrt mich aber jetzt, dann hab ich doch alles falsch !? 
Hat der Dr. sich geirrt beim Lösungswort ? Oder der Wuzzel ? 

Könnte das Kösungswort Christbaumlamettaschmuck sein ? 

Liebe Grüße
Wuzzel


----------



## Dr.J (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

@Wuzzel
Mein Fehler.

Hier nun die Lösungen im Einzelnen:



> 01.12.	Frankie goes to Hollywood	11/5
> 02.12.	Lauscha	1/11
> 03.12.	Loriot		6/16
> 04.12.	Aachen		1/8
> ...


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Moin Moin : 

die Frage kam ja im Diskussionsthread schon auf: 

13.12. Christstollen 4/18 an 18, stelle wird aber der 5. Buchstabe benötigt. 
Da die Antwort "Dresdner Christsstollen" zum passenden Ergebnis führt wurds dann auf die Weise gelöst. 

Noch schöne Restweihnachten
Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Goldschmätzchen 


 *Goldschmätzchen  *



 *GOLDSCHMÄTZCHEN* 



 Kennt das ein Mensch ausserhalb von Coburg?


----------



## Eugen (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

@Else
da ich beruflich einige Zeit in Coburg verbringen "durfte", hab ichs doch noch tatsächlich gefunden. 
@Dr.J
über die Frage vom 13.12. wurde ja schon genug geschrieben. 
je nach Sichtweise hab ich 23 bzw 24 Fragen richtig beantworten können. 
Auch wenn ich schon recht bald des Rätzels Lösung hatte,hat auch der Rest Spaß gemacht.
Ich muß schon zugeben,dass mich die ein oder andere Frage schon etwas zum Nachdenken und Recherchieren genötigt hat. 
Insgesamt ein schönes Adventsrätzel,bei dem für jedem was dabei war.
Danke Doc 
Was mach ich nun in den nächsten 340 Tagen 
Gut,dass ich mysteries bei GC habe. 

Edit fragt, wer hat denn nu alles das Lösungswort erraten ??


----------



## danyvet (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Macht heuer auch wieder jemand ein Adventrätsel?


----------



## Christine (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Diskussionsthread*

Ich denk schon


----------

